# [SOLVED] 600$ budget build opinions



## Jrands (Jan 31, 2013)

have been playing around with configs for awhile and before i pull the plastic out my wallet on it wanted to see what peoples thoughts or experiences might be with this light weight setup or components. i play alot of steam games / indie stuff and GW2,CS:GO. Granted i did need a monitor and mouse that i had to squeeze into the 600$ budget but i found a dell keyboard at a swap meet for 50 cents and works fine lol. 


case: Corsair Carbide Series 200R

PS:Rosewill Green Series RG530-S12 530W

Mobo: MSI FM2-A75MA-E35

CPU: AMD A4-5300 Trinity 3.4GHz (i choose this for it being feature complete aka not stripped to the bone like a celeron)

Memory:G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600
(choose this memory due to meeting cpu maximum supported speeds and no game really requires 8gb of memory yet unless your going for a ram drive but i could be wrong.)

Storage: G.SKILL Phoenix III 120GB sata 3 ssd. 

Monitor:Zalman MZ215ED Black 21.5" 5ms Widescreen LED Backlight LCD Monitor.

mouse: Cooler Master CM Storm Xornet Black Wired USB Optical Gaming Mouse 2000DPI

disk drive:LITE-ON DVD Burner sata

GPU:MSI N650-MD1GD5/OC GeForce GTX 650 1GB (had room for a dedicated gpu in the budget so i figured why not) 

just lookin for feed back i cant seem to find a better setup for 600$ but thats why im posting to see if anyone might have any better options or critiques. thanks for the help/comments everyone. 

total build cost so far is $592.90 on newegg.com most things have free shipping. 
  *
*


*
*


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: 600$ budget build opinions*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Have you taken a look at our TSF recommended build list? I would follow that for your build: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html

The PSU is junk. Use either XFX or Seasonic PSUs for top quality, a 650W will do.

Change the Motherboard to either Asus or Gigabyte.

SSDs are not a good value at this time. Therefore its not recommended to buy one. Plus they only offer little extra boot time. Stick with a standard HDD.

I would change the disk drive to either Asus, Samsung or LG.

Stick either Asus or Samsung for the monitor.

Change the GPU to either EVGA or Asus.

Like I said about check out our TSF build list.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 600$ budget build opinions*

+1 for using our build list as a guide for top quality components.
Spending a little more up front almost always save money later.
Celeron CPU's are not "stripped to the bone". They're simply a more economical choice for less demanding PC's. 
I've used a ton of them for office and home builds.


----------



## Jrands (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: 600$ budget build opinions*

thanks for the link to the recommended builds section chief. 

unfortunately they don't factor in a monitor or mouse etc. just my situation my goal is to not exceed to much past 600$ if at all possible my appetite for the extreme is not what it use to be, i use to build the 2$K plus systems but im more of a casual player now. 

you reaffirmed my thoughts on the psu i wasnt to sure about it i just made sure it had decent protections and active pfc plus single rail etc. 

i wanted to try a ssd because of how much faster the computer would respond/load everything. that and ive never used more than 90gbs on a hard drive i keep all my stuff on a external media like 32gb thumb drive or cloud storage. 

is their a reason to change the motherboard/gpu or do you have brand prefrences ??


----------



## Jrands (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: 600$ budget build opinions*

actually on 2nd thought you guys think i could get away with a 

Celeron G1610 2.6ghz dual core ivy bridge 49$ i figure gtx650 and this cpu should not bottleneck each other both being on the low end etc iuno ive been out of computer hardware for the last 3 years. 

for steam games and or GW2/CS:GO their not my preferred brand of cpu but tyree got me looking at them closer and im curious now lol.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: 600$ budget build opinions*



> is their a reason to change the motherboard/gpu or do you have brand prefrences ??


We only recommend Asus and Gigabyte motherboards as they are top quality.

Same goes with our GPU recommendations.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 600$ budget build opinions*

A capable gaming PC, including a monitor, mouse, etc., will be difficult to manage for $600 and an SSD shouldn't even be a consideration for that budget.
The price of an SSD would cover a good monitor. :smile:


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: 600$ budget build opinions*

If I was going to build with your budget today, I'd probably go with this list (before monitor):

Newegg.com - Once You Know, You Newegg

The Celeron dual cores are fine for basic gaming but will bottleneck you later when you seek a GPU upgrade. Also, pick a 650-watt PSU instead if you want room to upgrade.


I think you're going to have to go a little over budget, after monitor, if you don't want any regrets down the line.


----------



## Jrands (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: 600$ budget build opinions*

hay thxs toothman i really appreciate that. yeah as much as i would like to stay at 600$ its not going to be possible with having to throw in the monitor and mouse im going to have to at least stretch to 750$ to make the monitor happen that and i kinda am a sucker for 24 inch screens more immersive to me  

and the A10 5800K apu is mighty attractive, i can live with the graphics on board for what i play theirs alot of videos on youtube with people gaming on the apu with no issues and still looks good so ill live. 

im considering your build suggestion.....


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 600$ budget build opinions*

If you game, that Onboard won't keep you happy for long. Instead of $70 on the 430W SeaSonic.....
Both of the PSU's listed below gets you into power sufficient for a dedicated GPU for later. 

SeaSonic made but 3 yr. warranty: Newegg.com - Antec NEO ECO 620C 620W Continuous Power ATX12V v2.3 / EPS12V 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply

$10 more: Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO550W (P1-550S-XXB9) 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## Jrands (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: 600$ budget build opinions*

GIGABYTE GM-FORCE M7 Black 5 Buttons 1 x Wheel USB Wired Laser Gaming Mouse
$19.99

Corsair Carbide Series 200R Black Steel structure with molded ABS plastic accent pieces ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
$44.99

ASRock FM2A85X Extreme6 FM2 AMD A85X (Hudson D4) SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard
$107.99

SeaSonic G Series SSR-550RM 550W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power ...
$89.99

AMD A10-5800K Trinity 3.8GHz (4.2GHz Turbo) Socket FM2 100W Quad-Core Desktop APU (CPU + GPU) with DirectX 11 Graphic AMD ...
$129.99

AMD Performance Edition 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model Radeon RP1866 (AP38G1860U2K)
$54.99

Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
$79.99

Acer H226HQLbid Black 21.5" 5ms (GTG) HDMI Widescreen LED Backlight LED Backlit LCD Monitor, IPS Panel
$149.99

ASUS DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS Black SATA 24X DVD Burner 
19.99$

Total $708.36 w/shipping 

ive decided to go with this platform since it offers alot of features for my money and fits my needs perfectly with options to upgrade gpu, storage & memory speeds. i had to pony up an extra 100$ but its worth it in the long run as they say. thxs for all the ideas and help guys.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: 600$ budget build opinions*

Change the mobo to either Asus or Gigabyte for top quality.

For the RAM go with either Corsair or G.Skill.

The GPU needs to change to either Asus or Sapphire.

I personally would pick a Asus or Samsung monitor but the Acer isn't bad.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 600$ budget build opinions*

Have you looked at out suggested build list?: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html
Where are you purchasing from?


----------



## Jrands (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: 600$ budget build opinions*

theirs nothing wrong with the mobo or ram and i wanted to use the built in gpu thats why i choose the 5800k it fits my needs and acer monitors have never given me any problems ive owned 3 different models in the past but havent tried an ips panel yet. i hear they have good picture and superior viewing angles.


----------



## Jrands (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: 600$ budget build opinions*

i looked at your builds section but i didnt really care for any one of them in particular but thanks tho.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: 600$ budget build opinions*

If you want top quality, reliability, and preformance then stick with Asus or Gigabyte only for the motherboard.

If any gaming is applied then you will most likely want a strong GPU. I wouldn't use the CPU to do all the work. Asus and Sapphire are top.

Along with the RAM. For top quality and preformance stick with Corsair or G.Skill.

Edit: If you have made up your mind then why are you asking us to look over the build? We are here to let you know what you should buy and get the top quality and best bang for your buck.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 600$ budget build opinions*

If you want to use the components you listed that's your choice.
You requested assistance and we recommended brands that we know to be top quality, reliable and offer good support.
For the Acer monitor, I use/sell them myself, have found them to be good quality and never hesitate to recommend them.
Onboard Graphics have improved considerably but if you want to game, with a good experience, you will want a dedicated GPU and that can always be added later and the 550W XFX will be sufficient for mid to lower upper tier GPU's.
Whatever your decision, best of luck.


----------



## Jrands (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: 600$ budget build opinions*

i had not made up my mind when i posted obviously lol or i wouldn't be here. and i did consider your advices from everyone.all parts are purchased from newegg.com

i think what i choose is the best bang for my buck and their are more than 2 companys that make quality components. i know cause i have used their products with no issues weather it be Kingston,crucial,asrock,biostar,antec you name it. no company has a perfect track history with components..... 

and in all fairness if someone new to your forums asks for help and all your willing to do is shove ASUS and Gigabyte down their face as THE only options like they will fail if they try anything else. then you should just put up a warning message so people wont waste their time if their not interested. because i feel like everything i ask about is literally responded to with the following 

"switch this and that with asus or gigabyte do the same with gpu etc etc". 

this really is quite silly.....i wont indulge you cheif any further and i appreciate toothman for his Ernest help in actually showing me a build idea that was right up my ally i simply tweaked it a little and was good to go i feel like he actually read my post and knew what i was looking for. i have stated several times im perfectly happy with the IGP on the 5800k and i know it will be fine for my usage scenarios but yet you keep telling me to switch out the gpu to asus or gigabyte....really? 

i looked at your forums prebuilt solutions but it wasn't quite what i was looking for and thus the reason i posted but i see now that it was entirely unnecessary. 


i took responded advises on this thread in the following areas and made changes. 

>dropped the ssd idea swapped for HDD to save money

>swapped PSU for a seasonic gold rated instead of the budget psu i choose before.

>took a closer look at motherboards including asus and gigabyte boards but found the asrock FM2 board to be the best bang for the buck on newegg.com.

> lol even looked at the dvd burner closer but saw no technical diffrences between the asus and Liteon drive i choose, seeing as how i only use the dvd drive 3 times tops in its lifetime in my system makes it the most expensive component per usage requirements. 

>took a closer look at the memory you advised to change from and saw no performance differences as all ddr3 memory at their respected speed ratings all perform within 5% of each other it all boiled down to brand preferences. 


so i was listening to advise and made changes accordingly that i saw necessary but dont get upset if my whole build is not asus and gigabyte based.


----------



## Jrands (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: 600$ budget build opinions*

it may appear that im upset but im quite the opposite i just have a habbit of getting into debates. and appologize if i have come off as unprofessional and aggressive . no worries please anyone feel free to chime in.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 600$ budget build opinions*



Tyree said:


> If you want to use the components you listed that's your choice.
> You requested assistance and we recommended brands that we know to be top quality, reliable and offer good support.


The best "bang for buck" doesn't make it a good choice for quality, reliability, support. All of the components we list are the same brands we use for our own PC's and the PC's we sell.
Ratings and reviews are good for reference but experience, as we are offering you, is the sure way to end up with a good quality PC that will perform at it's best for a longer period of time.
As always.....your money-your choice.


----------



## Jrands (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: 600$ budget build opinions*

i understand what your saying tyree but your making it sound as if your pc will not last as long if you dont use the parts you recommend which simply is not true if that was the case then computers built with lesser hardware built back in 1995 would not be running today which they are and they didnt have all the fancy new tech we have now. and i am speaking from experience.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 600$ budget build opinions*

Once again, your money - your choice.
If you have finalized your component selection and seek no further assistance concerning this thread, please mark the thread as solved. 
I wish you nothing but the best.


----------



## Jrands (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: 600$ budget build opinions*

np will do....was already finalized in last post with everything listed it only carried on because i was recommended to switch components to asus/gigabyte again with no proof why i should.....

i really hope your not recommending these 4 hardware brands because they endorse your site?. other brands are just as reliable and cost less most the time....:thumb:

thread closed.....


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: 600$ budget build opinions*



Jrands said:


> i had not made up my mind when i posted obviously lol or i wouldn't be here. and i did consider your advices from everyone.all parts are purchased from newegg.com
> 
> i think what i choose is the best bang for my buck and their are more than 2 companys that make quality components. i know cause i have used their products with no issues weather it be Kingston,crucial,asrock,biostar,antec you name it. no company has a perfect track history with components.....
> 
> ...


If you'll notice, I employed identical brand loyalty (ASUS, SeaSonic, G. Skill). It's not a huge deal but it will always be smarter to pick a 9.9/10 than a 9.8/10, so we'll always advise the 9.9 :smile:


----------

